# GVH Bikes



## Pack Man (Sep 18, 2005)

Considering Colnago frameset and build purchase from Tom at GVH Bikes. Curious if anyone has a recommendation out there regarding GVH Bikes. The particular frameset I'm considering was obtained through the Canadian importer, Ital-Tecno. Not real familiar with that distributor. If a warranty issue were to ever arise, Tom indicates he would handle through Ital-Tecno. Hoping Ital-Tecno is easier to work with then Trialtir. I've heard nothing but bad things about Trialtir. Plan B is to purchase frameset through Mike at Maestro. Just not sure I'm up for the extended wait. GVH has the frameset. Just curious on other folks expierences in dealing with GVH Bikes and/or Tom in particular. Thanks!!.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

GVH has an excellent reputation. I haven't heard alot since Tom reopened the shop earlier this summer (Gary, the original owner died this year). 

If you're looking at a steel Colnago, I wouldn't be very concerned about the warranty. Steel frames are prety indestructable. There have been reports (small number) of issues with the carbon and aluminum bikes with a bunch of fingerpointing from US distributor. However, in the recent cases I've heard about, the bikes were well outside the warranty period (like 2+ years) so it wouldn't have mattered where the bike came from anyway.

Do a search in this forum on GVH and you'll find lots of happy folks.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Frankenstein says: GVH Bikes Good Grrrr*

Pack Man,

Did you make a decision yet? Yesterday, I received a Colnago MXL frame from GVH Bikes. I spoke with Tom a couple of times. He was quite knowledgeable and pleasant. He allowed me the choice of buying with or without a fork. That was nice for me, because I already have a chrome fork. 

The turn around time was quick, eventhough Tom's supplier was at Interbike for a few days. I live in Indiana, so the frame had to travel a good distance. Although, I didn't realize, as you pointed out, that it came down from Canada. The frame is also a 2003 or earlier, and there is not a mark on it anywhere. The headtube and rear droupouts where wrapped well and the whole frame was placed in a thick plastic bag. There was some styrofoam in the box and some poured/blown foam as well. So the MXL was well protected.

All around my experience with Tom and GVH Bikes was excellent. I recommend doing business with them.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*No biggie. .*



Pack Man said:


> Hoping Ital-Tecno is easier to work with then Trialtir. I've heard nothing but bad things about Trialtir. Plan B is to purchase frameset through Mike at Maestro. Just not sure I'm up for the extended wait. GVH has the frameset.



Both Ital-Techno and GVH are great to deal with. And no warranty issues with Ital-Tech either. Trialtir is bar none the worst importer there is, which is why I bought my C50 from Totalcycling. I'd NEVER buy a Colnago in the USA. Maestro UK is awsome too!


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

Pack Man said:


> Considering Colnago frameset and build purchase from Tom at GVH Bikes. Curious if anyone has a recommendation out there regarding GVH Bikes. The particular frameset I'm considering was obtained through the Canadian importer, Ital-Tecno. Not real familiar with that distributor. If a warranty issue were to ever arise, Tom indicates he would handle through Ital-Tecno. Hoping Ital-Tecno is easier to work with then Trialtir. I've heard nothing but bad things about Trialtir. Plan B is to purchase frameset through Mike at Maestro. Just not sure I'm up for the extended wait. GVH has the frameset. Just curious on other folks expierences in dealing with GVH Bikes and/or Tom in particular. Thanks!!.


I got a Dream Plus from there last year. Good service, great deal. My only criticism/warning is that you make for damn sure you know the exact specs on everything you're getting. I got messed up by simple stuff like handlebar sizing that was o-o instead of c-c, and a frame that was too small as it was measured c-t instead of c-c. That was my bad, but I really wish that they were a little more thorough in making sure I had the right stuff.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Lumbergh said:


> I got a Dream Plus from there last year. Good service, great deal. My only criticism/warning is that you make for damn sure you know the exact specs on everything you're getting. I got messed up by simple stuff like handlebar sizing that was o-o instead of c-c, and a frame that was too small as it was measured c-t instead of c-c. That was my bad, but I really wish that they were a little more thorough in making sure I had the right stuff.


All the Colnagos I've seen listed there were C-T as they should be. Many Italian bars are measured O-O. Where were they not thorough?


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Lumbergh,

Yeahhh....If you could just go ahead and move your stuff to storage room B...that would be great....

And don't forget, Friday is Hawiian shirt day!

T


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

i bought my c40 hp w/star fork from gvh bikes, last year from gary himself. he gave me extended layaway terms, included a colnago seatpost instead of the stated selcof, and to my suprise, included shipping! 

as for warranty, when i asked, he said if issues arose, he could take care of it through the shop he got it from.





Pack Man said:


> Considering Colnago frameset and build purchase from Tom at GVH Bikes. Curious if anyone has a recommendation out there regarding GVH Bikes. frameset. Just curious on other folks expierences in dealing with GVH Bikes and/or Tom in particular. Thanks!!.


----------

